# the infamous $700+ s3 who swapped for a mini



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

What did u get for it? I'm thinking maybe $200.... Hard to part with the dinosaur that cost an arm and a leg 6 yrs ago. Seeing how good the mini is w/ the roamio thinking its time. 

At first I thought I'd miss the tuners but I've mastered multi tuner watching on the mini, simply record the other show and switch between live TV and the recorded show. Tuner problem solved.

Did u say goodbye?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sold a couple for about $200/ea. well worth it in my opinion. I got plenty of use out of them so the low price didn't really bother me.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Finally got my Mini setup and it is replacing the OLED S3... With FIOS upping the Cablecard rate to $5 each, it only made sense to finally pull the trigger.

I am pretty fond of that old TiVo - I purchased it right after release to go with my new DLP TV.

Come to think of it... I paid more for that Samsung 50" DLP TV and it didn't last nearly as long as the TiVo. I had to replace both the bulb and the ballast before I finally gave up on it.

I am hoping to still get $250 for the retired S3 and HD units. With the new Roamio units out - the prices may have dropped a little.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a 50&#8221; Samsung DLP too. I had to replace the bulb at least a half dozen times in the 8 years I had it, and the color wheel once. It was by far the most expensive TV I ever owned. It was comparatively cheap to purchase, but I paid almost as much as the TV for maintenance overt he years. I finally replaced it with an LED Tv last year.


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

That's funny. Both of my (now sold) S3 TiVos outlasted our Mitsubishi DLP. 

Now we have a Roamio+ and 2 minis and I'm thrilled worth the new boxes.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I had a 50 Samsung DLP too. I had to replace the bulb at least a half dozen times in the 8 years I had it, and the color wheel once. It was by far the most expensive TV I ever owned. It was comparatively cheap to purchase, but I paid almost as much as the TV for maintenance overt he years. I finally replaced it with an LED Tv last year.


Thread hijacked! But my 61" Samsung DLP purchased in 2005 is still going strong. Color wheel shattered once about 2 years ago. I assumed it was the bulb (because it had never been replaced) and replaced it. Nothing.

So I had it looked at and it was the color wheel - cost me a couple hundred bucks to fix that, plus $85 or so for the bulb which probably didn't need replaced yet. Somehow I ended up with 2 new bulbs (I think I ordered one online but then got impatient and bought one locally too). So now I'm running a ~2 year old bulb, plus I have a never used one AND the original one that still probably works.

Something tells me the replacement color wheel will not outlive my bulb collection. Probably will not replace the color wheel again, but the next burned out bulb will unfortunately not be a valid excuse for me to get a new TV.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

For real^


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Pulling the trigger, really surprised at MOCA performance, I got 2 and 3 splitters at times and the mini is running fine in those areas. Plus the overall experience using the roamio via a mini I've decides is worth the swap.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

When the Mini came out I immediately got one and sold the TiVo HD that I had in the bedroom. I think I got around $275 with lifetime (similar to what I got for the other TiVo HD that I sold when I got the XL4). I had upgraded the hard drive in it though.

You know, with most electronics you can't sell them 4-6 years down the road for even 10% of what you paid for them new, so the fact that a TiVo is often worth 33% or more of what the original outlay is says a lot.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

jmpage2 said:


> You know, with most electronics you can't sell them 4-6 years down the road for even 10% of what you paid for them new, so the fact that a TiVo is often worth 33% or more of what the original outlay is says a lot.


The TiVo box itself, i.e., the electronics, is worth pretty much what other electronics of similar age and condition are worth. It's the TiVo lifetime subscription that makes the difference.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TC25D said:


> The TiVo box itself, i.e., the electronics, is worth pretty much what other electronics of similar age and condition are worth. It's the TiVo lifetime subscription that makes the difference.


True; *BUT* if TiVo did not use the Lifetime model, just one price that includes what we are calling Lifetime service (like most other electronics) would the used price model be different ?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> True; *BUT* if TiVo did not use the Lifetime model, just one price that includes what we are calling Lifetime service (like most other electronics) would the used price model be different ?


But then if they used the one price model they would have less customers. Since right now many still opt for the monthly service instead of lifetime. I still have $6.95 a month service on a launch Premiere.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> But then if they used the one price model they would have less customers. Since right now many still opt for the monthly service instead of lifetime. I still have $6.95 a month service on a launch Premiere.


That may be true but I was talking about the price on a used TiVo with Lifetime service VS the price of a used TiVo if monthly was never an option.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Without a monthly option to compare against the value of lifetime may not be perceived to be as high. Right now people can do a calculation and determine that lifetime is a better value compared to monthly. If there were no monthly option the value of lifetime wouldn't be as obvious and used prices would probably be lower.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I had a 50 Samsung DLP too. I had to replace the bulb at least a half dozen times in the 8 years I had it, and the color wheel once. It was by far the most expensive TV I ever owned. It was comparatively cheap to purchase, but I paid almost as much as the TV for maintenance overt he years. I finally replaced it with an LED Tv last year.


So what do you do with a big old DLP when you're done with it? Recycle? Give it to some other poor sap? Reason I ask is I now have another common DLP problem - collapsing light tunnel causing shadow bar. From my research it looks like I might be able to get the part and fix it myself for about $55, fortunately (or unfortunately depending on how you look at it.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If you like DLP get it fixed. I currently have three DLP sets at home, although I'm only using two of them. I certainly prefer them for gaming and they did offer the best bang for the buck. Especially the 82" DLP I got at the end of last year for only $1400. The Sammy 1080P DLP I had back in 2005 was only 61" and it was $4k.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> If you like DLP get it fixed. I currently have three DLP sets at home, although I'm only using two of them. I certainly prefer them for gaming and they did offer the best bang for the buck. Especially the 82" DLP I got at the end of last year for only $1400. The Sammy 1080P DLP I had back in 2005 was only 61" and it was $4k.


I might have the same DLP from 2005. 61" Samsung 1080P (although as I recall it receives 1080P only via the PC input) bought in 2005. I do like the picture of the DLP, but it is the only TV I've ever owned that I've had to do any maintenance on. If it was just replacing bulbs - no big deal - I knew that going in. It's the failing parts that are a hassle.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Loach said:


> So what do you do with a big old DLP when you're done with it? Recycle? Give it to some other poor sap?


I wish I knew. Mine is still sitting in the dining room. I don't have a car big enough to take it to the dump and our garbage pickup wont take anything that wont fit in their can. I thought about setting it on the curb with a "free" sign, but I don't think my neighbors would appreciate that. I may ultimately end up taking a sledge hammer to it so it'll fit in the can.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a 60" SXRD that cost $3000 new that is now sitting in my basement. I thought it had a good PQ until I got my 1080P VT series plasma. 

I probably couldn't give it away right now for even $200.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> I wish I knew. Mine is still sitting in the dining room. I don't have a car big enough to take it to the dump and our garbage pickup wont take anything that wont fit in their can. I thought about setting it on the curb with a "free" sign, but I don't think my neighbors would appreciate that. I may ultimately end up taking a sledge hammer to it so it'll fit in the can.


The dining room?!?! You must have a very patient wife. 

Anyway I broke down and ordered the light tunnel. Perhaps I have masochistic tendencies when it comes to stuff like this, but it just doesn't feel right not to try to squeeze another 5 years out of the beast.

Edit: I know Goodwill and Best Buy both recycle old electronics in my area. Think they would take something that big?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Unless they will come pick it up I have no way of getting it to them. I drive a 2 door BMW 135i and my wife has a Miata. We have no way to transport anything that big.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Loach said:


> The dining room?!?! You must have a very patient wife.
> 
> Anyway I broke down and ordered the light tunnel. Perhaps I have masochistic tendencies when it comes to stuff like this, but it just doesn't feel right not to try to squeeze another 5 years out of the beast.
> 
> Edit: I know Goodwill and Best Buy both recycle old electronics in my area. Think they would take something that big?


No, BBY will not take something that big


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Unless they will come pick it up I have no way of getting it to them. I drive a 2 door BMW 135i and my wife has a Miata. We have no way to transport anything that big.


Put it on Craigslist as free.

I had a 202 lbs. CRT that I took apart and threw away piece by piece.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a better one than that. My mother in VT had a neighbor that disposed of an entire car that way. Why he simply didn't sell it for scrap is beyond me.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I wish I knew. Mine is still sitting in the dining room. I don't have a car big enough to take it to the dump and our garbage pickup wont take anything that wont fit in their can. I thought about setting it on the curb with a "free" sign, but I don't think my neighbors would appreciate that. I may ultimately end up taking a sledge hammer to it so it'll fit in the can.


If it still works, see if some church in the area would like to have it on the condition that they and someone's truck comes to get it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> If it still works, see if some church in the area would like to have it on the condition that they and someone's truck comes to get it.


It doesn't. Not really. It will turn itself off randomly after a few hours of use. Probably a heat issue of some sort.


----------

